# Unhealthy Personalities...



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Lemxn said:


> I always thought I was a healthy INFJ after my 21... (I was very unhealty when I was young) but I keep being like this, stuck in my dreams fantasy, but I'm so different from all the INFJs unhealty I've ever seen, I don't know, I'm always such an optimist about EVERYTHING and I don't know, maybe you could be this optimis and unhealty at the same time.
> 
> 
> For me, the most unhealty personality are INTJs, they have deep ship inside them.


The point is not to say that certain types are MORE unhealthy.. but to just describe HOW each type is unhealthy. In my experience, INTs are very kind and decent, but that is also a value judgement and every type has the potential to be extremely healthy or unhealthy...


----------



## Apocalypse Dreams (May 5, 2016)

Unhealthy INFP: Milk and Cookies by Melanie Martinez - MelanieÂ*Martinez â€“ Milk and Cookies Lyrics | Genius Lyrics
Unhealthy INFP: Kurt Cobain .
unhealthy infps hate themselves and kill themselves


----------



## Apocalypse Dreams (May 5, 2016)

i like unhealthy INTJs


----------



## Apocalypse Dreams (May 5, 2016)

i love unhealthy INTJs, like super unhealthy ones .... they remind me of me, but they act like ESFPs, and they're just so weird

i love them


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Apocalypse Dreams said:


> i love unhealthy INTJs, like super unhealthy ones .... they remind me of me, but they act like ESFPs, and they're just so weird
> 
> i love them


Unhealthy does not mean gripped. And, trust me, you don't want an unhealty version of me(neither other INTJs).


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

I feel like I'm not complete just with the other post.

Being unhealthy is not a personality trait, it is a state where people can react in a very negative way, not only just from experiencing masochistic traits to sadistic ones but, in general, what happens inside someone's mind when unhealthy is a problem time to realise and evolve as a person.


----------



## Say Nitai Gora (Aug 5, 2017)

trying to find out what type I'm more like......

this would bring me closer to both intj/infp... especially infp.....

avoiding insane people is what I do...... but..... i think any type can be like that?..... but.... I relate most to that.....
I already relate most to isfp, infp, intj...... this makes me closer to intj and infp.... because they both seem to be mistrusting of others...... but previously i heard that it is both isfp and intj who are prone to be paranoid mistrusting because of ni fi loop ??

EDIT: But then again, I'm mistrusting because of circumstances..... 
I have good reason to not trust those that should not be trusted xD

but I still wish everyone well...... just, not trusting them..... but I wish true happiness for everyone.....

any idea if I am infp, isfp or intj, or a hybrid of all 3 ? (or some other type?)


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Unhealthy STJs are obtuse as hell and also highly hypocritical. They condemn people with self-righteousness for not living with the same high standards while never smelling their own farts and realizing they stink too and possibly more so than the person they are attacking.

Unhealthy SFJs make everything about themselves yet are convinced they are sweet sacrificial lambs who only live for other people. They obsessively gather up troops and lead the charge against people they don't like, never once considering the fact that other people don't have time for this shit. 

Unhealthy SFPs are those white guys who think they are rappers born and raised in the mean streets of South Central LA? But unlike STPs who can also be like that but are well aware it's just for show, SFPs seem to really believe that this is who they really are at the core. 

Unhealthy STPs are......sociopaths, 'nuff said. Like, they actually have a conscience but based on their actions, they might as well not have any. At least they'd have an excuse. Yet, somehow, I realized through experience with some of the worst ones that if you keep a healthy distance, treat them right but stand tall and call them out hard on their bullshit....they will be surprisingly loyal and friendly. It's actually a really weird charming trait unhealthy STPs have. 



Can't really speak for unhealthy Intuitives because I know so few in my life. But from what I've seen, unhealthy Ns tend to crank up the _''know-it-all''_ dial to insufferable levels.


----------

